# Philadelphia 76ers @ Minnesota Timberwolves



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

> Philadelphia (19-20) at Minnesota (19-18) 1:00 pm EST
> 
> MINNEAPOLIS (Ticker) -- Fresh off their best defensive performance in over a month, the Philadelphia 76ers hope to get back to the .500 mark Sunday when they visit the Minnesota Timberwolves.
> 
> ...



Philadelphia 76ers 
Record: 19 - 20 (.487) 
Standings: Second, Atlantic 
At Home: 13 - 7 
At Road: 6 - 13 
Streak: W 1 

Minnesota Timberwolves 
Record: 19 - 18 (.514) 
Standings: Second, Northwest 
At Home: 13 - 6 
At Road: 6 - 12 
Streak: W 1 


76ers 
PPG: 101.5 Opp PPG: 102.5 
FG%: .459 Opp FG%: .458 
RPG: 41.5 Opp RPG: 43.8 

Wolves
PPG: 91.7 Opp PPG: 90.1 
FG%: .459 Opp FG%: .436 
RPG: 39.4 Opp RPG: 40.5 


LINK


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

And so, can we declare the season over? Because most certainly it is.


----------



## Noob (Jan 21, 2006)

28.6 FG% at the moment. We need to come at them hard and start nailing some shots and getting some blocks on D.


----------



## f22egl (Jun 3, 2004)

AI and AI only reason this game is even close to 15 points; but the lack of defense especially on the low post is pathetic.


----------



## Cornrow Wallace (Aug 22, 2005)

YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Igoudala is the ****ing MAN! Amazing shot!


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

Sixerfanforlife said:


> And so, can we declare the season over? Because most certainly it is.



Ok screw the bet, I'm voting that we just ban this kid now. I was being nice for a while but how about you go back to being a temporary Pistons fan so we don't gotta put up with your retarded opinons, articles, apologies, ramblings any more. If you would like him gone write "*Co-Sign*."



IGGY FOR THE WIN!!!!Man that was great.

Sixersfan4never go away. Your not even close to wanted.


----------



## NWdivisionCHAMPS (Nov 8, 2005)

LMAO I SAW THAT GAME ON ABC NICE WIN BY THE SIXERS!!!WOOT IGGY OWNS HAHA!!!! AI leads a FURIOS comeback and they pull off a win.

btw im a sonics fan.


----------



## Noob (Jan 21, 2006)

What a comeback in the 4th!! Go Sixers, what a win.


----------



## SixersFan (Dec 19, 2004)

hahahaha I can't believe Iggy hit that shot, hahaha


----------



## DieSlow69 (Apr 18, 2005)

RedsDrunk said:


> Ok screw the bet, I'm voting that we just ban this kid now. I was being nice for a while but how about you go back to being a temporary Pistons fan so we don't gotta put up with your retarded opinons, articles, apologies, ramblings any more. If you would like him gone write "*Co-Sign*."
> 
> 
> 
> ...




COSIGN.......Yeah dude go back to the Pistons forum!!!!!!!!!! :curse:


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

Redsdrink: It was a nice 76er win, and oh yes, by the way the first half looked, Paint protection and all, that comment was warrented. Lucky wins don't make me happy. Just make me feel, what they are: Lucky. We got Sacramento and I wanna jump out the gates. But I just can't feel, a jump coming.


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

Sixerfanforlife said:


> Redsdrink: It was a nice 76er win, and oh yes, by the way the first half looked, Paint protection and all, that comment was warrented. Lucky wins don't make me happy. Just make me feel, what they are: Lucky. We got Sacramento and I wanna jump out the gates. But I just can't feel, a jump coming.



Since you've come back have you posted one comment aside from anything to do with AI that has been remotely positive? Weren't you actually routing against the sixers so that you might win your bet with Route? I don't get you man. Hate the team one minute, defending them to death the next?


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

Hate the 76ers overall performance in the 1st half, and the almost comback at home? Yea no kidding, who wants to see their team lose? Love the overall performance? Yes celebrate, a win's a win no less. Act Confidently about THIS team's future? Now if we were named the Detroit Pistons I'd say differently, but they have a starting lineup, that contains SAR Mike-Bib and Bonzi Wells. I'm just being precautious.


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

Sixerfanforlife said:


> Hate the 76ers overall performance in the 1st half, and the almost comback at home? Yea no kidding, who wants to see their team lose? Love the overall performance? Yes celebrate, a win's a win no less. Act Confidently about THIS team's future? Now if we were named the Detroit Pistons I'd say differently, but they have a starting lineup, that contains SAR Mike-Bib and Bonzi Wells. I'm just being precautious.



Didn't answer the question. I've always tried to be patient and nice to you but I'm pretty sick of it lately. The "our seasons over" comment spurred a little outburst from me that was probably anger left over from months past. Either way I don't like your attitude or the majority of your posts. Your getting better with keeping things shorter and to the point. For that I'll give credit where it's due. On the other hand if the only thing you have to bring to the table lately is "can we get any worse" threads and "our seasons over" comments in game threads. At that point its not pessimism, rather it just comes off as a lingering stale *** disrespect for the team. My question to you is Why are you even a fan of the organization if all your gonna do is ***** about them in 1500 word barely coherant posts? That **** rubs me the wrong way especially coming from a kid who was just begging for forgiveness like a week ago. Whatever its just my opinion but I seriously doubt that nobody else shares it with me.


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

I've posted a some-what postivite note at the end of the Memphis game. I now posted, a pride for Iguodala, and a sense of happiness of the win earlier today. And all fans were fustrated with this team's inability to win games ask them


----------



## jpk (May 4, 2005)

[Double Posted, sorry. Deleting this one.] :angel:


----------



## jpk (May 4, 2005)

Holy Cow!! What a crazy final minute of play! 

The game looks like it's over, suddenly the 76ers turn on the afterburners and are hustling and playing defense, and then Webber nails a miracle wide open three pointer to bring it within 1 point. Then we suddenly put on some crazy defense and shut down the Timberwolves completely for the remainder of the game, so it's all up to our offense...only AI misses a free throw! Webber gets a steal...but it results in Dalembert performing an offensive goal tend. (I think I'm going to get an ulcer at this point, damnit Dalembert!) AI to Webber, a missed layup, bounces into Iggy's hands for a putback at the buzzer! I can't believe it! :banana: 

AI was AI. Webber was a non-factor on offense (other than that miracle 3 pointer), but once again totally shut down Garnett. I'm happy for Iggy. Dalembert needs to get some freakin' hand-eye coordination, but I'll cut him some slack because the 76ers won.

This amazing turn of events can only mean one thing: Pittsburgh will win and Seattle will win! See you Penn Staters at the SuperBowl in Detroit!! Go Seahawks! :cheers:


----------



## DetroitDiesel (Nov 14, 2005)

I absolutely love watching AI play. He was amazingly amazing today and just put the team on his back. Iggy got the last second put back but ai put em in position and if it had gone to OT I have no doubt he would have carried them to victory.

Edit: Oh and I wanted to say that the webber/KG matchup is as good as Duncan/sheed. Those two don't like to let the other get off.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

why is it that CWebb can shut down Garnett(or at least give him a hard time), yet he's supposed to have bad knees for the other 80 games?


----------



## jpk (May 4, 2005)

sliccat said:


> why is it that CWebb can shut down Garnett(or at least give him a hard time), yet he's supposed to have bad knees for the other 80 games?


I think it's because he gets all amped up to play against Garnett. They are supposedly friends, but Webber used to go up against him all the time in the Western Conference. So he probably knows how to defend him and doesn't want Garnett to posterize him. 

He probably also doesn't need to use his knees as much on defense as he does on offense. Note that Webber still has zero lift when he drives to the basket. Note that his dunks are all arms.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

What an Amazing comeback We are definetly playing with Heart now and They said that Allen talked with Billy King Friday and King said he is currently working on something or things to improve this roster so im intrested to see what that means 

We should be talking about that instead of some idiotic comments someone wants to make like the "season is officially over" lol


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

I'm stupid, this post is GARBAGE.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Sixerfanforlife said:


> I'm stupid, this post is GARBAGE.


If your claiming I called you stupid you should read the post a lil closer I called your "COMMENT" idiotic and the post is not garbage seeming how that comment was only a fraction of the post in the first place so look closer next time thanx


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

Well, if BK makes a trade like I said, I'll be amazed. Secondly, we're not playing with heart. We're starting, but I wanna see it for 48 minutes. Not 24. Okay, get the definition correctly. Otherwise you make LB look bad.


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

sliccat said:


> why is it that CWebb can shut down Garnett(or at least give him a hard time), yet he's supposed to have bad knees for the other 80 games?


Exactly what I was thinking when I watched this game. People in the Gen. forums were talking about how Cwebb always steps up his game on D when playin against Garnett which is amazing to me. I don't see why their aren't at least glimpses of this kinda effort until the closing minutes of most games. Cwebb himself commented on his knees pointing out that they were no worse/no better when he arrived in Philly last year, basically pointing to struggles adjusting to the new system as the reason for his mediocer play. He's got his o back but continues to be a weakness on the D end. Granted he was never much of a serious defensive presense,but I just wonder why we can't see a few more similar performences to tonight in other games. I just read an article on espn.com that pinpoint him and ai's game as being the downfall of the sixers D.

Heres the Article for those of you who havent seen it:

http://sports.espn.go.com/espn/blog/index?name=broussard_chris


----------

